# Vicent74 me he comprado unas Hawerks



## Z4LMAN (4 May 2014)

Pues eso, que he visto tu catalogo ( triste por cierto....) y no me ha convencido mucho por eso he decido comprarme unas Hawkers ( las que luce el cantamañanas del Jorge Lorenzo ( diamond black - sky one) por 25 leuros ( he usado el codigo del 10% dto. FOROCOCHES) 







mas que nada porque se acerca el verano y lo de llevarme mis Rayban polarizadas de 140 leuros a la playa como que no....


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 May 2014)

Gracias, ahora puedo morir tranquilo.
¿Qué cojones hace esto en Emprendedores?


----------



## Z4LMAN (4 May 2014)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Gracias, ahora puedo morir tranquilo.
> ¿Qué cojones hace esto en Emprendedores?



Es una leccion de emprendeduria para el amigo Vicent74, que luego se queja de que no vende una mierda....


----------



## Procyon (4 May 2014)

¿Cómo va a vender si eso parece peor que una empresa china? 
Plantilla de eBay sin traducir o a medias, no acepta devoluciones, datos de la empresa no claros, fotos de producto donde se ve al tío que hace la foto ¿? ... etc etc...


----------



## kudeiro (4 May 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pues eso, que he visto tu catalogo ( triste por cierto....) y no me ha convencido mucho por eso he decido comprarme unas Hawkers ( las que luce el cantamañanas del Jorge Lorenzo ( diamond black - sky one) por 25 leuros ( he usado el codigo del 10% dto. FOROCOCHES)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu mismo estás diciendo que pagar 140 por unas Rayban es tirar el dinero, si las Hawkers hacen exactamente la misma labor, enhorabuena


----------



## Z4LMAN (4 May 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> tu mismo estás diciendo que pagar 140 por unas Rayban es tirar el dinero, si las Hawkers hacen exactamente la misma labor, enhorabuena




Como todo empresaurio he tenido mi epoca de derroche y despilfarro...ahora me he vuelto lonchafinista y compro en el Lidl


----------



## Nerblu (5 May 2014)

Mi duda respecto a grafas tan baratas son los cristales.. La montura me da exactamente igual pero el cristal lo quiero bueno.
Hace tiempo vi esta pagina, alguien la conoce?
Ray Ban RB4175 Sunglasses Shiny Black Frame Grey Lens on Sale


----------



## kudeiro (5 May 2014)

hablando en serio, yo he comparado in situ unas hawkers con unas oakley frogskin; la montura es el mismo plastico asqueroso, y los cristales, sin ser un entendido, no hay mucha diferencia (seguro que la hay pero ni idea). Encima las Hawkers también son polarizadas. Alguien puede arrojar luz de por qué unas valen 30 y las otras 130? si solo hubiera una diferencia pequeña, se podría achacar a la marca, la exclusividad o lo que sea, pero coño valen 4 veces más.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (5 May 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pues eso, que he visto tu catalogo ( triste por cierto....) y no me ha convencido mucho por eso he decido comprarme unas Hawkers ( las que luce el cantamañanas del Jorge Lorenzo ( diamond black - sky one) por 25 leuros ( he usado el codigo del 10% dto. FOROCOCHES)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho! Amigo, cuanto los siento!

Le han vendido las mismas gafas que tengo yo ahora por 5 euros, transporte incluido 3,85 € + 1,15 € € de transporte por 20 € ...

Ayer me puse las pilas y modifiqué todos los anuncios e hice otros 5 o 6. Ganando 1 o 2 euros por para de gafas.

Ya sabe calidad garantizada (UV-tester)

Lo siento amigo, le han vendido unas gafas de 5 euros por 20 € 

---------- Post added 05-may-2014 at 14:07 ----------


----------



## Z4LMAN (6 May 2014)

No me gusta el embellecedor ese metalico....por lo demas tienes que trabajar mas la marca o darle al producto algun tipo de valor añadido...no todo es cuestion de precio.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (6 May 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> No me gusta el embellecedor ese metalico....por lo demas tienes que trabajar mas la marca o darle al producto algun tipo de valor añadido...no todo es cuestion de precio.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (6 May 2014)

5 euros  También a mitad de precio 3,10 € envío incluido , enlace en mi firma.


----------



## kudeiro (6 May 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> 5 euros  También a mitad de precio 3,10 € envío incluido , enlace en mi firma.



¿tu puedes arrojar luz sobre qué diferencia hay entre los cristales de unas hawkers y unas frogskin para que estas valgan 100 euros más?


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (6 May 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> ¿tu puedes arrojar luz sobre qué diferencia hay entre los cristales de unas hawkers y unas frogskin para que estas valgan 100 euros más?



Sí, básicamente las hawkers tienen las lentes de resina de policarbonato, igual que las mías. Las lentes de resina de policarbonato son totalmente indicadas para la visión por la OMS tanto para gafas de vista, como para las de sol (yo tengo unas gafas de vista tintadas en azul de resina de policarbonato). Y puede que tenga una ligera depreciación de los colores en ángulos marginales del campo de visión (pero solo de los colores y no de la visión), por contra todas las lentes de resina de policarbonato tienen ál menos protección UV400, pues ésta resina de policarbonato filtra de por sí dicha radiación y es más fácil mediante el proceso de fabricación conseguir que llegue a 400 nm de filtro UV o más...

Luego los cristales de las frogskin, si son cristales, ahí ya juegan en cuenta otros parámetros como posible graduación del cristal (esta tiene que ser 0), y que conseguir que unos cristales filtren UV400 es más dificil. Luego tienen que ser cómodos para la visión, etc. 

Ahora bien, si las frogskin tienen lentes de resina de policarbonato como las mías, muchas Ray Ban de "pantalla", Carrera, Oakley, etc. Símplemente está pagando 115 euros de más (las mías cuestan 5 €) por una campaña de publicidad y que alguien pagó a "celebritis" para que se dejaran ver con sus gafas de sol durante un tiempo ...


----------



## kudeiro (6 May 2014)

y que ventajas o desventajas tienen las lentes de cristal sobre las lentes de resina de policarbonato?


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (6 May 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> y que ventajas o desventajas tienen las lentes de cristal sobre las lentes de resina de policarbonato?



Son más frágiles, más costosas, más peligrosas, pesan más. Se necesitan más mm de lente para obtener el mismo efecto, deforman el tabique nasal, son más costosas de elaborar, no tienen protección UV-400 (hay que tratarlas) 

El policarnonato se depara como el material de las lentes del futuro. ¿Habrán notado que ya no se ven lentes de "culo de vaso"? Es porque ahora las lentes de alta graduación las hacen de policarbonato que tiene un poder de refracción más alto y por ello necesita menos espacio ... Son menos peligrosas para los niños porque no se rompen, las hay con todos los tratamientos; antireflejantes, polarizadas ... Son más fáciles de tintar ... Luego lo de aberración de los colores no está tan claro, unos dicen que sí y otros dicen que no y en caso de serlo sería solo para las lentes con alguna graduación ...

Ahora me acabo de comprar un clip amarillo de ali expres para hacer mis gafas de vista gafas de ordenador ... La gente que pasamos mucho tiempo delante de la pantalla las necesitamos para evitar; vista borrosa, problemas de enfoque, dolores de cabeza y ojos. Ojos resecos ...

Dicen que han inventado tales o cuales filtros, pero yo creo que todas son gafas con lentes de policarbonato de color amarillo que también se utilizan para evitar los deslumbramientos y la fatiga en la conducción nocturna.


----------



## eugenio (7 May 2014)

A ver, no me he comprado unas gafas en mi vida pero..
el policarbonato se raya tirandote un peo, el ultravioleta no lo deja pasar ya que lo absorve y por tanto se jode el polimero y se queda hecho una mierda a no ser que tenga un tratamiento que haga reflejar los UV(que a su vez se suele joder facilmente), encima el calor hace que se dilate un cojón.
Ventajas, el peso y que no se rompe ni aunque un mosso te dispare una bola en el ojo.
Resumiendo, yo no me llevaría las gafas a la playa (por la arena basicamente).


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (7 May 2014)

eugenio dijo:


> A ver, no me he comprado unas gafas en mi vida pero..
> el policarbonato se raya tirandote un peo, el ultravioleta no lo deja pasar ya que lo absorve y por tanto se jode el polimero y se queda hecho una mierda a no ser que tenga un tratamiento que haga reflejar los UV(que a su vez se suele joder facilmente), encima el calor hace que se dilate un cojón.
> Ventajas, el peso y que no se rompe ni aunque un mosso te dispare una bola en el ojo.
> Resumiendo, yo no me llevaría las gafas a la playa (por la arena basicamente).



A la hora de elegir unas lentes para ir a la playa no debería importarle las rayaduras, a no ser que pague por un producto excesivamente caro.

Debería importarle que tengan una protección solar alta (al menos categoría 3) y obviamente que no sean muy caras, precisamente por las rayaduras, la arena y perderlas en la arena o en el agua.

Actualmente existen buenos materiales en la industria opftálmica que ofrecen excelentes cualidades a precios reducidos: 

Si busca resistencia a los impactos y protección UVA y UVB garantizada el policarbonato es su elección, aunque su índice ABE de Aberración visual es el más bajo de todos los materiales orgánicos a base de resinas (30) lo que puede afectar la claridad de enfoque y la profundidad de percepción.

Pero si busca ante todo nitidez visual y claridad de percepción su material es el CR39: Con un indice ABE (de aberración cromática) de 59 prácticamente igual al del vidrio de 60. 

Abbe en lentes ópticos 

Aberración cromática es la aparición de sombras de colores alrededor de los objetos. El grado de la aberración cromática para un material oftálmico se expresa con el número o valor Abbe al seguir la relación de los índices de refracción (nx) desde la región de la luz visible.

Indice Abbe para los distintos materiales:

Con esa fórmula, los valores van desde 60 para el vidrio, 45 para el Trivex, 30 para el policarbonato y hasta 59 para el CR39.


¿cómo puede afectar el valor Abbe a la visión? 

Hay que imaginar un lente delante del ojo y un punto focal a la derecha en el nervio óptico, para mayor nitidez. Cuando la luz de una fuente lejana interactúa con un lente, se divide y en vez de que todos los colores se enfoquen en un solo punto, éstos se dispersan. En primer lugar el policarbonato, que está en una zona de aberración cromática, le siguen Trivex, luego el CR39 y por último el vidrio. 

Con un lente de CR39, la misma luz tiene una superficie menor de aberración cromática vertical porque este material tiene un mayor valor Abbe superior y por tanto, la dispersión cromática es diferente.


Aunque eso sí el CR39 tiene una resistencia menor a los impactos que el policarbonato en una proporción de 8 a 62.



Vidrio CR39 TRIVEX Policarbonato

Índice de Abbe 60 59 43 30 

Peso específico 1.5 1,32 1,11 1,22

Resistencia a impactos 1 8 62 62

Resistencia química Buena Buena Buena Mala



Ambos tipos de lentes son aptos para una visión correcta desde la OMS y un punto de vista oftálmico. Aunque debemos elegir entre dureza y resitencia o nitidez visual. A caballo entre el Policarbonato y el CR39 está el Trivex con un indice de dureza igual al del Policarbonato y un ABE (Indice de aberración cromática) superior al de éste, aunque inferior al del CR39 y el vidrio ...


Así por ejemplo, si yo tuviera que ir unas horas a la playa no me importaría llevarme unas gafas de sol de policarbonato categoría 2 o 3 de 5 euros en vez de unas Ray Ban de 150 euros, o si tuviera que hacer bicicleta o deporte elegiría una gafas de lentes compuestas de CR39 que me ofrecen una nitidez visual prácticamente igual a la del vidrio o si tuviera un hijo también elegiría una gafas con lentes de policarbonato o Trivex.

Al final el tipo de material de las lentes depende de la utilización que le vamos a dar y yo recomendaría tener unas gafas de sol para cada caso o cada ocasión. 

Así también, si yo salgo de terrazas por ejemplo, me pondría seguramente mis Ray Ban 3136 Caravan o mis Martini Lozza SL 3501 700...

Pero si voy a la playa me pondría unas Wayfarer espejadas (Cat. 3)


----------



## kudeiro (7 May 2014)

hay algun fabricante chino que haga estas gafas de policarbonato de 5 euros pero que tenga monturas de diferentes formas? es que las Hawkers y las típicas del Aliexpress son siempre la misma montura, la frogskin - gafapasta, que a mi me parece horrible


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (7 May 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> hay algun fabricante chino que haga estas gafas de policarbonato de 5 euros pero que tenga monturas de diferentes formas? es que las Hawkers y las típicas del Aliexpress son siempre la misma montura, la frogskin - gafapasta, que a mi me parece horrible




Si quiere un filtro de las gafas de sol de ali expres, por diseño y calidad (test UV desde casa) puede visitar mi página de ebay en mi firma.

Verá, estas gafas de sol de ali expres por ejemplo son muy bonitas, redondas, modernas y con un marco de buena calidad.





Pero las pasa por el detector de rayos UV y dan una lectura de 0 nm ...



Sin embargo "sus hermanas" de color blanco y de calidad de marco un poco menor ...



Sí tienen protección UV.



Lo que estoy haciendo es cambiar las lentes de las marco color blanco (seguramente lo haga con unas de leopardo verdes que son más feas) a las negras que son preciosas y con un marco de mejor calidad ...



Por más que he buscado este modelo color negro, de muchos vendedores y precios no he encontrado ninguna con protección UV ... No es demasiado común, pero uno de cada 5 o 7 modelos suele ocurrir ...

Las gafas que le di a Martos por ejemplo, no tenían ningunas protección UV 400; ¡ala! 40 gafas a la basura.

Aquí tiene anuncios de otros modelos de gafas de sol que no tengo en venta en ebay ...:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol EA Vogue especial regalo

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de Sol Polarizadas color Verde

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol redondas Hipster, talla M

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol redondas medianas Hipster

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol redondas, Hipster. Quevedos

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol redondas, Hispter, Medianas

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol Clubmaster, Hipster

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol redondas, Quevedos, Hipster

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Gafas de sol Hipster, Wayfarer ventanita

Son muy bonitas, mírelas ...


----------



## Nerblu (7 May 2014)

Venga que te voy a comprar unas.. El asesoramiento viene incluido no? jaja
Quiero unas gafas, , no quiero que se rayen con facilidad y quiero protecctión UV a la vez que nitidez ¿que me ofrece usted?


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (7 May 2014)

Nerblu dijo:


> Venga que te voy a comprar unas.. El asesoramiento viene incluido no? jaja
> Quiero unas gafas, , no quiero que se rayen con facilidad y quiero protecctión UV a la vez que nitidez ¿que me ofrece usted?



¿Aviator o wayfarer?


----------



## Nerblu (7 May 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> ¿Aviator o wayfarer?



Me decanto más por las segundas pero no descarto la primera opción tambien


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (7 May 2014)

Nerblu dijo:


> Me decanto más por las segundas pero no descarto la primera opción tambien



Le he comprado estas:


Material de las lentes CR39, ratio de perspectiva visual 99%, UV400CE ... 

Tamaño estándar. Reflectivas ...




PVP 15 euros transporte incluido ...



Ahora si quiere ver las aviator: 

Son preciosas ... 





Material de las lentes CR39, ratio de perspectiva visual 99%, UV400CE ... 

Tamaño medio, 58 -60 mm. Polarizadas ...

PVP 15 €

Tanto en wayfarer como en aviator hay más colores, hago descuento por la compra de 2 ...


----------



## Nerblu (7 May 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Le he comprado estas:
> 
> 
> Material de las lentes CR39, ratio de perspectiva visual 99%, UV400CE ...
> ...



Tienes un mp


----------



## coolder78 (7 Mar 2015)

Vicent me interesan las gafas donde puedo verlas y realizar el pedido


----------



## Captain Julius (8 Mar 2015)

?¿qué firma ni que niño muerto?? yo sólo veo unas tetass


----------



## Bangbang (8 Mar 2015)

Lamentable reflote Vicent74...


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (8 Mar 2015)

Yo las gafas de sol las compro en el chino por 3€.

Es lo que valen realmente.


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2015)

¿La marca Hawkers es del forero Vincent74????

Es que la veo por todos los lados...


----------



## Z4LMAN (8 Mar 2015)

vividor dijo:


> ¿La marca Hawkers es del forero Vincent74????
> 
> Es que la veo por todos los lados...



jajaja, eso quisiera el


----------



## KinderWeno (10 Mar 2015)

Una muy buena marca es Polaroid, ademas tienen muy buenos precios.


----------

